# cycle computer vs watch



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

I am new to road cycling and will be buying either a cycle computer or I was thinking maybe one of the watches. 

I know the watch would cost more but wanted to hear any pros and cons to this line of thinking. 

I am riding about 100 miles a month right now (25 a week)

Would appreciate some input

v/r

Ajost


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm not sure that a watch offers the things you're most likely to be interested in, such as speed, cadence, elevation, and heart rate. Plus, you'd have to look at your wrist at a strange (imo) angle. I'd go with a computer as I can't think of any advantages to a watch.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a few bikes set up to use Polar exercise watches. Upside - all kinds of data collection, exercise management, HR, speed, distance, elevation, etc. Downside - if you wear it on your wrist you can't spend much time riding no-handed because you'll break the link with the sensor. Easy solution for that is to mount the watch on the (included) bracket which mounts to the handlebar or stem. I use a piece of foam pipe insulation to achieve the same thing. They're also costly and might be aimed at a rider with more complex requirements than someone riding a 100 miles a month. Only you can do that analysis.

Cyclocomputers are much simpler and generally you get a lot less information from them, assuming that's what you're after. Cheaper, easier to use, has all the regular stuff - miles, speed, average, etc.

GPS units are far more data rich, easy to use but much more expensive. 

The easiest short term solution is to spend a small amount on a cyclocomputer, use it for a while and see if you need more if your riding becomes more complex.


----------



## mike77 (Jun 12, 2012)

I started with a basic Cateye computer, then upgraded to one that also captured cadence. Then I upgraded to a Garmin 310XT (watch) before finally going to a Garmin Edge 500. I'd just go ahead and get what you think you'll ultimately want... I would have saved a bunch of money if I had just started out with the GPS.


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

i have a suunto watch. I use similar method to mount on my bike (foam). while i havent acquired the speed or cadence pods, i can use it while running and other activities (use it mainly for HRM, calorie estimation and the like). i think this would be the main advantage, multi-sport activities.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

mike77 said:


> I started with a basic Cateye computer, then upgraded to one that also captured cadence. Then I upgraded to a Garmin 310XT (watch) before finally going to a Garmin Edge 500. I'd just go ahead and get what you think you'll ultimately want... I would have saved a bunch of money if I had just started out with the GPS.


You can buy a simple bike computer for $9. How does someone who is currently riding 25 miles a week know that someday they will want a ($150-$800) Garmin? There is an awful lot of room for wasted money between $9 and even $149 (cheapest Garmin I know.)


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

thalo said:


> i have a suunto watch. I use similar method to mount on my bike (foam). while i havent acquired the speed or cadence pods, i can use it while running and other activities (use it mainly for HRM, calorie estimation and the like). i think this would be the main advantage, multi-sport activities.


Yea, I don't have the cadence device for my Polar either. Just straight speed and a HR strap. And the main advantage is certainly portability between bikes and sports.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I currently ride with a Garmin 500, and previously used a Polar watch for a heart rate monitor. For biking I much prefer the Garmin; it does more, and it's easier to see while riding. With the Polar always used a separate cycle-computer, the Garmin replaced both units.

The downside of the Garmin is that it's pretty useless for non-cycling activities. I've run with the Garmin in my pocket, and it works for looking at the results afterward, but it's difficult to use while running. And if you want to use it for swimming, forget it. 

For a bike specific computer and HRM get a bar/stem mounted unit. For a multisport HRM a wrist watch is likely better.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Tick tock*



Ajost said:


> I am new to road cycling and will be buying either a cycle computer or I was thinking maybe one of the watches.
> 
> I know the watch would cost more but wanted to hear any pros and cons to this line of thinking.
> 
> I am riding about 100 miles a month right now (25 a week)


I use a watch. A Timex Ironman that I got at Target for $29. It tells me how long I've been riding and how long I've been sitting down when I take a break. It also serves me all day long when I'm awake and makes a great travel alarm. It has a 99 lap timer for runners and is waterproof to 100 meters. For someone riding less than 2 hours per week that might be all the information you need/want.

I look at my watch once in a while when I'm riding, but most of the time I'm looking at the scenery, the road (for potholes, cracks, and debris), and the traffic to make sure I'm prepared to deal with situations.


----------



## eidolon (Jun 21, 2012)

mike77 said:


> I started with a basic Cateye computer, then upgraded to one that also captured cadence. Then I upgraded to a Garmin 310XT (watch) before finally going to a Garmin Edge 500. I'd just go ahead and get what you think you'll ultimately want... I would have saved a bunch of money if I had just started out with the GPS.


What prompted the move from the 310XT to an Edge 500? They seem pretty similar, though the Edge has a barometric altimeter and a slightly larger screen.


----------



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

I got a watch (Garmin 405) because I spend a lot of time training for half-marathons and marathons along with cycling and GPS devices are too expensive for me to buy more than one. I also use a computer on my bike, though, because I think it gives better real time information and is much easier to read. Since I have both, I use the watch to track my activity for Strava segments or RunKeeper uploads (which are good for monitoring progress and improvement) anbd I use the cycle computer to tell me my speed, cadence, and other information I like knowing during the ride.

Given that, if I were in your position I would buy a cheap cateye computer for $30 or $40 and see how that works out (and this is what I did for my first computer). If you decide that you like having the information the cateye provides, but you need more detail or you want additional feature, then consider getting something more.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I only use a watch and love it, I use it mainly for logging data and checking HR, other than that, I find bike computer data to be more of a pest than help. Focus on riding when you're riding and analyze data afterwards.


----------



## 91Buckeye (Jul 25, 2012)

This is almost a "ditto" of Bluewheels post. I had a garmin 405 that I used for running, bought a set of ant+ sensors for $30 and then I had a bike computer that would also record and download stats from my ride. The key point of this was that I had the watch already (it cost me about $200), so it was less expensive for me to covert it to a bike computer than it was to buy a new cheap bike computer. From your original post, it seems your rides are of a fairly low distance, which would avoid the 405's short battery life of approx 5-7 Hrs (it's annoying to have your watch die 90 miles into a century). Hope my .02 helps.


----------



## coreyrichards (Jul 17, 2012)

I dont see this mentioned often, but since a lot of us already have smart phones- they work great. 

There are some great inexpensive apps that function better than many watches and cycle computers. I have one for my iPhone called CycleMaster GPS that cost $5. It logs distance, time, location, calories, speeds, elevation, and can be used with some sorts of add ons for cadence, power, etc. 

I have a waterproof/shockproof(Lifeproof) case and it comes on every ride, also doubling for emergencies. Just an idea for those who already have a capable phone.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

thalo said:


> i have a suunto watch. I use similar method to mount on my bike (foam). while i havent acquired the speed or cadence pods, i can use it while running and other activities (use it mainly for HRM, calorie estimation and the like). i think this would be the main advantage, multi-sport activities.


Ditto. Have the Suunto Ambit. But I just wear it on my wrist, instead of fastening it to the bike. The watch tells me enough, so I haven't felt the need to purchase the cadence pod.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

I use the Garmin 305 Watch mounted to my aerobars. But then again I came from a Running back ground and I Run and Bike throughout the week. I do Tri's so the watch, for me, makes more sense.

You can go to Nashbar and pickup a nice cyclocomputer with cadence for under $40. Get the computer.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I have the Polar CS500, it's bike specific, has all the tracking and HR monitoring I need and works well with training zones. 

Plus it has a nice big easy to use and read screen.


----------



## lul77 (Jul 25, 2012)

get a bike computer. i have a suunto watch and a bike computer. i used to use the heart rate strap and foot pod when i'd run but don't use it when i bike. bike computers are just more convenient. just clip in and go. i use my suunto though to track real-time. the cateye double wireless that i have (and lots of others) stop time when you stop moving. this isn't really a problem but i like comparing the amount of time i spent not moving (snack time, bathroom, breaks, etc.) vs actually moving.


----------



## Psywiped (Jul 24, 2012)

If your going to only ride get the bike computer with gps if your going to run then get the watch if your going to do a centry get the garmin 500 if your going to do a marathon then get the garmin 910xt


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

I have a Shinto Quest with the bike pod attached to the rear triangle so it will work with the trainer.

Syncs to 3 different pods (I am using bike. Pod and hrm) and can be programmed for different types of exercise via movescount.com.

ExChef


----------



## Red Brixton (Apr 4, 2012)

Start with a standard bike computer with speed, distance, time. You need it for navigation.

If you get into training, get a heart rate monitor. If you also run or swim, get the watch version. Else get a bike computer with HR monitor. You need this for interval training, and to help you understand how your body reacts to intense effort.

If you get really dedicated, then move up to a GPS-based computer. You will want to analyze your performance data, and compare yourself against others. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## mike77 (Jun 12, 2012)

terry b said:


> You can buy a simple bike computer for $9. How does someone who is currently riding 25 miles a week know that someday they will want a ($150-$800) Garmin? There is an awful lot of room for wasted money between $9 and even $149 (cheapest Garmin I know.)


My original suggestion was, "_get what you think you'll ultimately want._" I knew I'd ultimately want the GPS, even when I was only averaging 100 miles/month.. How I knew that, I can't explain... perhaps intuition. Less relevant is how the rider knows what he wants, more relevant to my point is if the desire is there...my suggestion is get it.



eidolon said:


> What prompted the move from the 310XT to an Edge 500? They seem pretty similar, though the Edge has a barometric altimeter and a slightly larger screen.


They are quite similar in functionality and there were other reasons for me getting rid of the 310XT (namely, giving it to someone else) but I've found I prefer the Edge quite a bit. If I ever intended to run, the Forerunner could be a huge benefit. But unless I'm being chased, I don't run.


----------



## atacamar (Jul 24, 2012)

avid runner turned biker. garmin 610 is my running watch. I wear it when riding now just so I can map things via gps for tracking routes later. I have the heart rate monitor but I only wear it rarely as to see if fitness is improving. Sometimes it is just too much data for everyday training. Now that i've taken up biking I picked up a cateye double wireless computer because I want an easy way to see what speed I'm moving at on long rides. It has cadence as well but thats something I'll look into later as i learn up.

I love the 610 garmin watch btw. I also sometimes toss the cell phone in my bag when biking and use the trimble app to compare watch vs. phone gps but thats just to play around with and compare what my garmin is reporting.


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

MY advice is this:

If you have a smart phone, get a simple bike computer, and run an GPS app on your phone to track your rides.

If not, consider getting a GPS watch or GPS unit you can mount on the bike to track your rides. Yes, its an expensive route, but you should be turning that 25 a week soon into 25 in one day!  Always push forward.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Mordy said:


> MY advice is this:
> 
> If you have a smart phone, get a simple bike computer, and run an GPS app on your phone to track your rides.
> 
> If not, consider getting a GPS watch or GPS unit you can mount on the bike to track your rides. Yes, its an expensive route, but you should be turning that 25 a week soon into 25 in one day!  Always push forward.


I agree with this. 

Cadence and heart rate are the most important functions of the bike computer to me and you can get those very cheap. I have GPS on my phone and do bring it with on rides, but only for Strava and that's just for fun.


----------



## hill hunter (Jul 26, 2012)

There are a billion different choices out there. How much do you want to spend? Wireless? Are you a runner? GPS? Heart rate monitor? 
I am a triathlete, so I have a Garmin Forerunner 410 with a HRM and GPS.
If you only bike, I'd get a cycling mounted monitor. It really depends on what you want and what you want to spend.


----------



## Psywiped (Jul 24, 2012)

the 410 has to many hardware bugs making it worth getting the 610 but if your going to get the 610 might as well get the 910 and have a waterproof watch with 20hr battery life. Now if your only going to cycle then get a 500 or 800


----------



## hill hunter (Jul 26, 2012)

The only thing I am unhappy about with the 410 is the heart rate strap. I would advise against getting the soft strap. It will work for a while, then it will short out.

I didn't get the 610 or 910 because I didn't want to have that huge thing on my wrist. The 410 fits that bill.

However, knowing what I know now, I would buy a Polar. I had one previously and it was awesome, it just worked.


----------



## Ride Fast (May 16, 2012)

Im another runner turned biker so i already had a Garmin 405 Watch. Love it for running so it was a no brainer to use it on the bike. Its simple and locks onto satellites quickly. So I just picked up the Bike Mount and I will add the sensors later on once I get more saddle time in.


----------



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

I not experience, but I like the Cateye strada. something basic to tell me speed, distance, time. Nothing fancy, but works great. then again, im not racing anyone..just trying to get in some excercise. i go about 30-40 miles a week.


----------



## Lije Baley (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got a Specialized sport. It's basic with an odometer (which is nice as I got it with the bike, so I can track its mileage), a trip odometer, riding time, max speed, average speed, clock and speedometer. The computer gives me all the info I need, especially speed and trip mileage. While I've got an android phone, I've not used any cycling related apps. The simple cycle computer is mounted on the stem, easily viewed and always with the bike. 

Get a compter, a simple one. If you desire more, sell your first one on eBay.


----------



## rqtvldwjeb (Jul 25, 2012)

*ikCUSYOpHBtNb New Era Fitted Hats marKaVKp*

TGFISFhbBOO 2012erahatswholesale com]Cheap New Era Baseball Caps xuidJuiWWfSqXIHyr


----------



## notquitethere (Aug 26, 2011)

I am a runner turned biker - I had the garmin 201 "watch" if you could call the monster that. Bought a road bike and put a wired Cateye with Cadence on it. The 201 seemed to be getting flaky so my wonderful wife bought me a new Garmin 410 for fathers day. I added the ant+ cadence and speed sensor for $35 and a watch adapter on the handlebar for $10. Now I have all my information(heartrate/cadence/ride details) recorded in one spot. I prefer not to use the GPS phone apps (mapmyride, strava etc) because they suck the life out of a battery and I want my phone to work if/when I need it. 

If you plan to do anything off the bike where you would like the information get a watch. I think a cheap(<$30) computer is fine though - depending on the level of integration you want. Just know that if you are a data hound you will end up upgrading at some point.


----------

